# MAJESTICS PARTY AT VEGAS



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THATS RIGHT MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A PARTY AT THE RIO BANQUET HALL OCT 11 EVERYONE IS WELCOMED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

how much to get in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 10:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Smiley, I happen to have ALOT of family in town that weekend too Uce, and we're looking for something to do that night, "PM" me how much $$$ u need or whatever u need?? can we come thrue?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CAN U PUT ME ON DA VIP LIST :biggrin: 4 REAL DOGG??


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 15 2008, 08:17 PM~11611489
> *:biggrin: CAN U PUT ME ON DA VIP LIST :biggrin: 4 REAL DOGG??
> *


 :cheesy: ILL BRING SUM GOOBER GIRLZZ 4 U :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


will big rich be jumping out of a cake and stripping down to his thong like last year? :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 15 2008, 10:24 PM~11613359
> *will big rich be jumping out of a cake and stripping down to his thong like last year? :0
> *


no bitch


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 15 2008, 03:34 PM~11609389
> *Hey Smiley, I happen to have ALOT of family in town that weekend too Uce, and we're looking for something to do that night, "PM" me how much $$$ u need or whatever u need?? can we come thrue??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes you all are welcomed,


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 15 2008, 11:49 PM~11613487
> *no bitch
> *


see u at the show then tuff guy! :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2008, 12:50 AM~11613499
> *yes you all are welcomed,
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Sep 16 2008, 08:52 AM~11614770
> *:0  :0  :0 ....Even James...
> :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JAMES IS GONNA BE IN A NEW SHIRT THAT DAY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2008, 12:49 AM~11613487
> *no bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 16 2008, 12:24 AM~11613359
> *will big rich be jumping out of a cake and stripping down to his thong like last year? :0
> *


THINKING OF MAKING YOU WEAR DIAPERS AND JUST HAVIN YOU WALK AROUND THE PARTY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 07:22 AM~11614965
> *THINKING OF  MAKING  YOU WEAR  DIAPERS  AND  JUST HAVIN  YOU WALK AROUND  THE  PARTY
> *


how much is the all you can drink wristband? at the bar


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11615707
> *how much is the all you can drink wristband? at the bar
> *


THINK IT 40:00 BUT I WILL MAKE SURE


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

SO CAN EL OG ***** BE ON THE VIP LIST OR WHAT.DON'T WANT TO UP IN THEIR AND GET UGLY,SO MAKE IT EASY FOR YALL AND PUT ME ON THE LIST.SEE YALL IN VEGAS.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 09:36 AM~11615820
> *THINK IT 40:00 BUT  I WILL MAKE SURE
> *


SO WHAT'S ON THE FOOD MENU?IF NOT SO I CAN TAKE ME A LUNCH.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2008, 12:50 AM~11613499
> *yes you all are welcomed,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 . . :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

How much is entry?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Sep 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11617445
> * SO CAN EL OG ***** BE ON THE VIP LIST OR WHAT.DON'T WANT TO UP IN THEIR AND GET UGLY,SO MAKE IT EASY FOR YALL AND PUT ME ON THE LIST.SEE YALL IN VEGAS.
> *


ok ill put you on the shit list


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 16 2008, 03:27 PM~11617758
> *:0  :0  :0  . .  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*VEGAS>>>VEGAS>>>VEGAS===* :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Sep 16 2008, 12:51 PM~11617470
> *SO WHAT'S ON THE FOOD MENU?IF NOT SO I CAN TAKE ME A LUNCH.
> *


NO BITCH


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 05:18 PM~11619268
> *ok ill put  you  on the  shit  list
> *


:rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2008, 11:29 PM~11622454
> *NO BITCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Pardon my dumbness, but I've never been to Vegas or to the Rio, are we allowed to bring in liquor?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 10000000 See you guys soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> Dress code??
> club COLORS SHOULD BE OK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 18 2008, 08:16 AM~11633705
> *Pardon my dumbness, but I've never been to Vegas or to the Rio, are we allowed to bring in liquor?
> *


 THERE WILL BE DRINKS THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 18 2008, 06:16 AM~11633705
> *Pardon my dumbness, but I've never been to Vegas or to the Rio, are we allowed to bring in liquor?
> *


no


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 07:33 AM~11633792
> *THERE WILL BE  DRINKS  THERE
> *


dam smiley buyin everyone drinks :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 18 2008, 07:08 AM~11633974
> *dam smiley buyin everyone drinks :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 18 2008, 09:08 AM~11633974
> *dam smiley buyin everyone drinks :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes its on me drink as much water as you want :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 AM~11635270
> *yes  its on  me  drink as much water  as  you want  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

sup smiley


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 AM~11635270
> *yes  its on  me  drink as much water  as  you want  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 11:57 AM~11635270
> *yes  its on  me  drink as much water  as  you want  :biggrin:
> *


FIRE WATER????? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CANT WAIT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11635270
> *yes  its on  me  drink as much water  as  you want  :biggrin:
> *


Damn how did you know crown on ice (water)for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

: LOOKS BAD ON OUR SIDE,MIGHT NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR. :uh


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 18 2008, 08:00 PM~11640645
> *: LOOKS BAD ON OUR SIDE,MIGHT NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR. :uh
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 18 2008, 10:00 PM~11640645
> *: LOOKS BAD ON OUR SIDE,MIGHT NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR. :uh
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: AY ARE U GUYS HAVING A PARTY, WUT TIME DOES IT START. DO WE HAVE TO BUY OUR OWN BEER, SO CAN WE WEAR OUR OWN CAR CLUB SHIRTS? WERE GONNA GET THERE SATURDAY AFTERNOON. SO HIT ME BACK UP SMILEY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 18 2008, 11:08 PM~11641268
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  AY ARE U GUYS HAVING A PARTY, WUT TIME DOES IT START. DO WE HAVE TO BUY OUR OWN BEER, SO CAN WE WEAR OUR OWN CAR CLUB SHIRTS? WERE GONNA GET THERE SATURDAY AFTERNOON. SO HIT ME BACK UP SMILEY
> *


STARTS AT 10 SAT AND YOU BUY YOUR OWN DRINKS CLUB SHIRTS SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: I WANNA GO


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 19 2008, 12:21 AM~11641384
> *STARTS  AT  10  SAT  AND  YOU  BUY  YOUR  OWN DRINKS   CLUB  SHIRTS  SHOULD  BE  GOOD
> *


no club shirts, can someone lend me a 4x and a 3x for my lil bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 18 2008, 09:00 PM~11640645
> *: LOOKS BAD ON OUR SIDE,MIGHT NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR. :uh
> *


YEA RIGH,T STOP BULL*HITTING :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 19 2008, 07:55 AM~11643513
> *no club shirts, can someone lend me a 4x and a 3x for my lil bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP WITH THE ALL U CAN DRINK BANDS????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 19 2008, 09:58 AM~11643550
> *YEA RIGH,T STOP BULL*HITTING :angry:
> *


  HOPEFULLY IT SHINES ON MY SIDE BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH WALLY.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 19 2008, 12:00 PM~11644532
> *WHATS UP WITH THE ALL U CAN DRINK BANDS????
> *


after 10 there wont be no bands you gotta buy the drinks 1 by 1


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. CANT WAIT TO PARTY HARD WITH THE FAM :biggrin: :biggrin: . *


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 19 2008, 06:17 PM~11647311
> *after  10 there  wont  be  no bands  you gotta  buy the  drinks  1 by  1
> *


HOW MUTCH ARE THEY GONNA BE???


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:   :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11652914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Call me when u get this bout da list :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Sep 21 2008, 08:36 PM~11661005
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11660771
> *:biggrin: Call me when u get this bout da list :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ALL CAR CLUBS INVITED :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

How much is entry? Drink bands?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2008, 04:53 PM~11678127
> *How much is entry? Drink bands?
> *


X2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2008, 04:53 PM~11678127
> *How much is entry? Drink bands?
> *


no charge you just gotta buy everyone a drink :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2008, 04:53 PM~11678127
> *How much is entry? Drink bands?
> *


damn bud have fun :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 23 2008, 09:07 PM~11680894
> *damn bud have fun  :biggrin:
> *



are you coming too bro?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11680945
> *are you coming too bro?
> *


maybe gotta talk to the lady


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11680766
> *no charge you just gotta  buy everyone  a drink  :biggrin:
> *


EY SMILEY, WHAATS UR FLAVOR. ..... NITE LIFE WILL BE AT THE BAR ALL NIGHT. ARE THEY GONNA HAVE KING COBRA ON TAP. :roflmao:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11680955
> *maybe gotta talk to the lady
> *



cool


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Sep 23 2008, 09:12 PM~11680963
> *EY SMILEY, WHAATS UR FLAVOR. ..... NITE LIFE WILL BE AT THE BAR ALL NIGHT. ARE THEY GONNA HAVE KING COBRA ON TAP.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11681058
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP SMILEY I SEND U A PM HOMIE.....GET AT ME......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11681956
> *SUP SMILEY I SEND U A PM HOMIE.....GET AT ME......
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2008, 08:17 PM~11681058
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Sep 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11682225
> *:biggrin:
> *


supp paisa :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 22 2008, 11:13 PM~11672812
> *ALL  CAR CLUBS INVITED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11652914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Who did this song??*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Sep 24 2008, 07:56 AM~11685007
> *Who did this song??
> *


daddy v


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11681969
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: CALL ME :uh:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11685245
> *daddy v
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2008, 09:58 PM~11680766
> *no charge you just gotta  buy everyone  a drink  :biggrin:
> *


LA Chapter? :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 23 2008, 10:11 PM~11680955
> *maybe gotta talk to the lady
> *


Hurry up and go with us...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 25 2008, 08:31 PM~11701328
> *LA Chapter?  :biggrin:
> *


NOT FAIR I CANT DRINK :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 25 2008, 06:35 PM~11701373
> *NOT  FAIR  I CANT DRINK  :angry:
> *


water


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 25 2008, 09:35 PM~11701373
> *NOT  FAIR  I CANT DRINK  :angry:
> *


I'll buy you a Dr. Pepper homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 25 2008, 11:13 PM~11703598
> *water
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS FREE :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2008, 12:13 AM~11703598
> *water
> *


make sure its fiji :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 07:25 AM~11705274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS FREE :cheesy:
> *


no,he drinks the expensive water


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 26 2008, 10:50 AM~11705468
> *make sure  its fiji  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Maan, got me a fiji bottle sittin right here at my office, good stuff. I'll get u one homie.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2008, 08:53 AM~11705490
> *no,he drinks the expensive water
> *


dam i though he was a water hoes drinker :no: :no: :no: gonna have to get him some of that smart water :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 08:24 AM~11705774
> *dam i though he was a water hoes drinker :no: :no: :no:  gonna have to get him some of that smart water :biggrin:
> *


he also drinks pedialyte


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2008, 09:34 AM~11705862
> *he also drinks pedialyte
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit he's gonna pass pedialyte off as a mix drink the whole night :biggrin: lol jp


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

party starts at 10 pm :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2008, 09:44 AM~11705969
> *party starts at 10 pm :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  we gonna try to ride through big dawg what banquet room should we be lookin for


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 26 2008, 11:34 AM~11705862
> *he also drinks pedialyte
> 
> 
> ...


now that's too rich for me...I can get some "Pediadrink" from Wal-Mart... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 11:02 AM~11706144
> *:biggrin:   we gonna try to ride through big dawg what banquet room should we be lookin for
> *


with all the majestic shirts you cant miss :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 26 2008, 12:47 PM~11707594
> *with  all  the  majestic shirts  you cant miss  :0
> *


I KINNA FELT STUPID AFTER I ASKED REALIZIN THAT :happysad: uffin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11716507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11716507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

see yall there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Sep 30 2008, 07:23 PM~11744768
> *
> *


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603368
> *THATS  RIGHT  MAJESTICS  WILL BE  HAVING A  PARTY AT  THE  RIO  BANQUET  HALL  OCT  11  EVERYONE  IS  WELCOMED  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*BUMP *
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 1 2008, 06:03 PM~11754442
> *BUMP
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

damn i cant wait till next saturday


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Oct 2 2008, 12:57 AM~11757416
> *damn i cant wait till next saturday
> *


 hno:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 2 2008, 01:16 PM~11759936
> *hno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 2 2008, 01:40 PM~11761783
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 2 2008, 06:59 PM~11762948
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono:  :nono:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 2 2008, 05:59 PM~11762948
> *:buttkick:
> *


MAN BUD YOU HAVENT MADE IT IN YET AND THEY KICKED YOU OUT


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 2 2008, 09:58 PM~11764488
> *MAN BUD YOU HAVENT MADE IT IN YET AND THEY KICKED YOU OUT
> *


Maan, mind ur business, this is for people who ain't scurred to go to Vegas...

:twak: :twak:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11764680
> *Maan, mind ur business, this is for people who ain't scurred to go to Vegas...
> 
> :twak: :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 3 2008, 10:30 AM~11768251
> *
> *


whachu drink big homie?


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

IF ITS OPEN TO ALL WE MAY SWING BY...

VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Oct 3 2008, 10:55 AM~11769036
> *IF ITS OPEN TO ALL WE MAY SWING BY...
> 
> VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Well it looks like the Da Dozierman is goin' to have to pass this year but, next year, I will be in da house. One Luv to all the Majestic members.. Smiley, keep gettin' stronger Playa. (I need to c a youtube of ya benching 300 next year :biggrin: J/K) Ya'll have a good time and drink one fo' Da Dozierman... One Luv to all the riders. Peace...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Oct 3 2008, 12:54 PM~11770074
> *Well it looks like the Da Dozierman is goin' to have to pass this year but, next year, I will be in da house. One Luv to all the Majestic members.. Smiley, keep gettin' stronger Playa. (I need to c a youtube of ya benching 300 next year  :biggrin:  J/K) Ya'll have a good time and drink one fo' Da Dozierman... One Luv to all the riders. Peace...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TORO will be there along with a Two Tonz, Blvd, and the rest of the Impalas Magazine crew...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DREAM TEAM WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOLD'N IT DOWN AT THE SHOW & THEM STREET'S..WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT WE BE ABOUT IT...KING'S OF THIS SHIT..
COAST TO COAST..WE DO THE MOST :0 :0


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

couple of days more


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2008, 03:30 PM~11784230
> *DREAM TEAM WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOLD'N IT DOWN AT THE SHOW & THEM STREET'S..WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT WE BE ABOUT IT...KING'S OF THIS SHIT..
> COAST TO COAST..WE DO THE MOST :0  :0
> *


see ya soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

will it still be jumpin at 2am? I might swing by for a few after pure :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

i'll see you guys at the party :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 6 2008, 08:18 AM~11790528
> *i'll see you guys at the party  :biggrin:
> *


Yes we will!!! Cant wait This is going to be a *M*emorable weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

So is *Everyone* actually invited er wut?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:09 PM~11792368
> *So is Everyone actually invited er wut?
> *


ONLY IF YOU BRINGIN HOES OPPS I MEAN GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2008, 01:15 PM~11793014
> *ONLY IF  YOU BRINGIN  HOES OPPS  I MEAN GIRLS   :biggrin:
> *


i hope you didnt invite them ones from the LA FINEST picnic :burn: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 6 2008, 02:19 PM~11793063
> *i hope you didnt invite them ones from the LA FINEST picnic :burn: :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO WE WANT HOES FROM DIFFERENT ARE CODES YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN LA :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2008, 01:33 PM~11793203
> *NO WE  WANT  HOES  FROM  DIFFERENT  ARE  CODES  YOU  KNOW  HOW  WE  DO  IT  IN  LA    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 6 2008, 03:19 PM~11793063
> *i hope you didnt invite them ones from the LA FINEST picnic :burn: :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Smiley wants the big ones, like the chick in the pic of his car that was on here last summer... :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 6 2008, 03:09 PM~11794289
> *Smiley wants the big ones, like the chick in the pic of his car that was on here last summer... :roflmao:
> *


naw the funny shit is the ones that were playin volleyball were trannys lmao but from far away you couldnt tell until you heard there manly voice :nosad: :nosad: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit was funny as fuck though.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11794356
> *naw the funny shit is the ones that were playin volleyball were trannys lmao  but from far away you couldnt tell until you heard there manly voice :nosad:  :nosad:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit was funny as fuck though.
> *


LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Is everyone wearing their club shirts.... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11798003
> *Is everyone wearing their club shirts.... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2008, 09:11 PM~11798165
> *  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


OK COOL, IM THE ONLY ONE GOING FROM MY CLUB, SO PLEASE EVERYONE DONT MAKE ME FEEL OUT OF PLACE...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 6 2008, 12:19 PM~11793063
> *i hope you didnt invite them ones from the LA FINEST picnic :burn: :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i saw you talking to the one in blue shorts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11798903
> *i saw you talking to the one in blue shorts :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck someone has a good memory of what they were wearin :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jp talk about a mutha fuckin false advertisement though lmao uffin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 6 2008, 09:57 PM~11799130
> *fuck someone has a good memory of what they were wearin :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jp  talk about a mutha fuckin false advertisement though lmao uffin:
> *


its on video :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES AND CHICAGO
ROLLIN THROUGH HOMIES.............


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Oct 7 2008, 04:41 PM~11804563
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES AND CHICAGO
> ROLLIN THROUGH HOMIES.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Oct 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11804563
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES AND CHICAGO
> ROLLIN THROUGH HOMIES.............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Any before or after show hops going on?


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like 2 tell everyone in majestics that im sincerly sorry if anyone felt disrepected by me stinchin most hated into tha bk of my shirt sunday at hoptoberfest that was never my intentions. I was just showing my luv and support but ill be sure 2 never do that again i hope everyone can accept my apolizes. I never met 2 step on anyones toes. Thanks self made. Have a safe trip 2 vegas.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 8 2008, 11:09 AM~11811165
> *
> *


when u arriving Big Rich?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 8 2008, 09:02 AM~11811618
> *when u arriving Big Rich?
> *


THURSDAY


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 8 2008, 10:04 AM~11811635
> *THURSDAY
> *


Same here Thur morning around 10:00am


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 8 2008, 10:45 AM~11812025
> *Same here Thur morning around 10:00am
> *


we are :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

UP AND HAVE A SAVE TRIP EVERYBODY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 8 2008, 12:57 PM~11813360
> *HAVE A SAVE TRIP EVERYBODY
> *



x2


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey i must of missed it...how much is it again...


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ITS FREE, FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD uffin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Oct 8 2008, 09:46 PM~11818622
> *ITS FREE, FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD uffin:
> *


Really...that cant be possable :0


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 8 2008, 12:57 PM~11813360
> *UP AND HAVE A SAVE TRIP EVERYBODY
> *


  You too


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11818661
> *Really...that cant be possable  :0
> *


thats how we do it,,remember its after 10 pm


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

sup rich, smiley


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 9 2008, 06:29 AM~11820034
> *sup rich, smiley
> *


supp cabron you rollin :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Oct 9 2008, 09:34 AM~11819601
> *  You too
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

some people are on their way, some later today, and like us, some tomorrow...everyone be safe, see ya'll in Sin City homies....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Ya'll have a good time and drink two fo' Da Dozierman. I'll be lookin' for those pics so post em' up ASAP. Peace.... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SEE U GUYS TOMORROW.... :biggrin:


----------



## TIMER'S BIGOTE (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 9 2008, 05:29 AM~11820034
> *sup rich, smiley
> *


Hi Bry-Bry! :wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 9 2008, 04:17 AM~11819910
> *thats how we do it,,remember its after 10 pm
> *


IM THERE THEN BRO...SEE YOU AT 10 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

IS ANYONE DOING THIS IN VEGAS??? :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Rydaz4Life C.C. Toronto, Canada will be making a pass through still!!!! See y'all up there


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 9 2008, 02:59 PM~11824392
> *IS ANYONE DOING THIS IN VEGAS??? :barf:  :barf:
> *


gotta let some out to put some more in :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2008, 09:47 PM~11828036
> *gotta let some out to put some more in :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS ROLL-IN ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NOR. CAL.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CAL.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO CHAP.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

See you guys at the Rio Saturday night! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Oct 9 2008, 09:11 AM~11820411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sup my bigote


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NOR. CAL.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CAL.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO CHAP.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]



:0 :0 :0 Dats a lot of Clubs!!! Have a good time Playas!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NOR. CAL.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CAL.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO CHAP.
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 Dats a lot of Clubs!!! Have a good time Playas!!!
[/quote]
AND THE LIST IS STILL GROWING! :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NOR. CAL.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CAL.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.DIP'N C.C.
IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO CHAP.
CALIRIDERS C.C
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how was the party did everyone get fucked up


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE uffin: FUCKIN COKE AND DOUBLE SHOT OF RUM HAD ME GONE :no: :no: :no:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

RICH, I WANT MY PICS!LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 13 2008, 05:18 PM~11852777
> *RICH, I WANT MY PICS!LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

PARTY WAS OFF THE HOOK THX EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP IT WAS A FULL HOUSE


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

I know somebody took some pics :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

DONT EVER FALL ASLEEP AT A BIG M PARTY OR ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

HAD A GOOD ASS TIME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MORE PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 13 2008, 09:39 PM~11855404
> *MORE PLZ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 13 2008, 11:50 PM~11855450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 13 2008, 10:50 PM~11855450
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 13 2008, 11:50 PM~11855450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP THIS YEAR WITH THE PARTY YES OR NO CONSAFOS WAS THERE LAST YEAR IT WAS COOL


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 16 2008, 09:36 AM~11615820
> *THINK IT 40:00 BUT  I WILL MAKE SURE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 3 2009, 04:04 PM~14972611
> *WHATS UP THIS YEAR WITH THE PARTY YES OR NO CONSAFOS WAS THERE LAST YEAR IT WAS COOL
> *


this year is at the plaza more info comin :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

smiley took ur advice...... bigger better trophies too! cheowww...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 3 2009, 10:50 PM~14976809
> *this  year  is  at  the  plaza  more  info  comin  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP WITH THE MAJESTICS PARTY IS IT ON AGAIN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Sep 8 2009, 03:07 PM~15016253
> *WHATS UP  WITH THE MAJESTICS PARTY IS IT ON AGAIN
> *


YES SIR


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14976809
> *this  year  is  at  the  plaza  more  info  comin  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on at the plaza let me know?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 8 2009, 07:47 PM~15019347
> *whats going on at the plaza let me know?
> *


majestics party


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019580
> *majestics party
> *


WUP MR. SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

hipnotize car club is always ready to cut a rug and get are boogie on


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14976809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WHAT'S UP SMILEY!!!!!!!!!:wave: :wave: *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I heard there was a riot at last years party :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 9 2009, 10:52 PM~15034433
> *I heard there was a riot at last years party :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


fucken joto :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15033015
> *WHAT'S UP SMILEY!!!!!!!!!:wave:  :wave:
> *


supp homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 9 2009, 08:52 PM~15034433
> *I heard there was a riot at last years party :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


no ****


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 9 2009, 10:52 PM~15034433
> *I heard there was a riot at last years party :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HELL NO JUST A COOL KICK BACK TIME IT WAS ALL GOOD CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

so where is the party going to be at this year?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 10 2009, 07:44 PM~15043694
> *so where is the party going to be at this year?
> *


banquet room at the plaza


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

cool thats where im staying at!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

whos going to this party?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15034573
> *fucken  joto  :uh:
> *


kiss my grits!!!!!!!!!!!!
see u at the show tuff guy!!!!
that goes for neff-u too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 17 2009, 06:45 PM~15111692
> *kiss my grits!!!!!!!!!!!!
> see u at the show tuff guy!!!!
> that goes for neff-u too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


stfu joto everytime you see me at the show you go the other way numb nutts and no you cant take pics by my car


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 17 2009, 05:45 PM~15111692
> *kiss my grits!!!!!!!!!!!!
> see u at the show tuff guy!!!!
> that goes for neff-u too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15112353
> *stfu  joto  everytime  you see me  at  the  show  you go  the  other  way  numb  nutts  and  no  you cant take  pics  by  my car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 19 2008, 05:17 PM~11647311
> *after  10 there  wont  be  no bands  you gotta  buy the  drinks  1 by  1
> *


So if the party starts at 10, but you can't buy wrist bands after 10, then when can i buy them? Early in the day?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15254499
> *So if the party starts at 10, but you can't buy wrist bands after 10, then when can i buy them? Early in the day?
> *


that was last year we have our party at the plaza this year


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn!!!! My badd!!! I should of checked the date :banghead:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 2 2009, 11:30 PM~15255038
> *that was  last  year  we  have  our party at  the  plaza this year
> *


WHATS UP NEED INFO


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 6 2009, 04:38 PM~15284252
> *WHATS UP NEED INFO
> *


X2


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

whats up majestic where is the party going to be ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

plaza banquet hall sat


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SIGHTSEEING AND ALL THE . WELL NEEDED TIME OFF.


----------



## chub rock (Feb 16, 2009)

hell yeah sounds good if its cool can EMINENCE C.C. FROM SAN JOSE attend the party get back at me with the info


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chub rock_@Oct 6 2009, 09:54 PM~15288226
> *hell yeah sounds good if its cool can EMINENCE C.C. FROM SAN JOSE attend the party get back at me with the info
> *


all clubs are welcomed


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

HEY SMILEY WHAT HAS TO BE DONE TO GET IN...HOW MUCH IS IT??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 7 2009, 12:00 AM~15289601
> *HEY SMILEY WHAT HAS TO BE DONE TO GET IN...HOW MUCH IS IT??
> *


just show up dont know all the details yet will get all th info today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Soundz like a coo get together/ drunk fest..............4hrs away :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2009, 07:02 AM~15291451
> *just show  up  dont  know  all  the  details  yet  will get all  th  info  today
> *


LO*LYSTICS is will be their to party it up with the big "M"


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :yes: uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 7 2009, 08:02 AM~15291451
> *just show  up  dont  know  all  the  details  yet  will get all  th  info  today
> *


I'LL BE THE ONLY ONE FROM THE CLUB THERE SATURDAY AND PLUS I GOT A ROOM AT THE PLAZA, THE OTHER FELLAS ARE SHOWING UP SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW...


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my bags are packed :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2009, 09:09 PM~15287730
> *plaza banquet  hall sat
> *


NEED INFO :dunno:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where's da 411?


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Are solo riders welcomed????
If so how much is it to get in...


----------

